# How do I bring this accepted patch onto my system?



## James Harvey (May 9, 2015)

I have FreeBSD 10.1. I need the update discussed and accepted at https://reviews.freebsd.org/D932 to libexec/rtld-elf/rtld.c, so when c/c++ programs call dl_iterate_phdr, they get the response with the new code.

My system definitely does not have the new behavior.

How do I figure out which ports directory would bring in this patch?

As a curiosity question, not a complaint, if FreeBSD 10.1 was released Nov 11-14 2014, and this commit was accepted on Oct 9 2014, why wasn't it in 10.1-release?


----------



## wblock@ (May 9, 2015)

Code to be released is frozen for a while before the release, usually a period of several weeks at least.  This gives time for testing and helps avoid releasing code with unexpected surprises.

That code is part of the operating system, not a port.  Probably the simplest and safest way to get that behavior is to upgrade to FreeBSD 10-STABLE by building from source.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2015)

James Harvey said:


> As a curiosity question, not a complaint, if FreeBSD 10.1 was released Nov 11-14 2014, and this commit was accepted on Oct 9 2014, why wasn't it in 10.1-release?


It was committed to HEAD aka -CURRENT on 9 October 2014, it was MFC'ed to 10-STABLE on 14 November. 10.1-RELEASE was cut from 10-STABLE on 3 October. So it was too late to be included. 

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.1R/schedule.html

If you want the patch you will have to update to 10-STABLE, it should be included there. It will be included in upcoming 10.2-RELEASE (somewhere around August 2015).


----------

